
Estonian Startup Has Become a Thorn in Uber’s Side - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/23/technology/bolt-taxify-uber-lyft.html
======
iM8t
And now Bolt (formely Taxify) is getting competition from Yandex.Taxi. The
Russian equivalent of Uber.

It's a race to the bottom. But customers benefit, which is nice.

~~~
dullgiulio
In the short term they do, but if the benefits are based on VC, they just
cannot last forever.

~~~
wqwh
Then they'll benefit for a few years. Having low prices for 3 years is better
than having low prices for 0 years.

~~~
toper-centage
What about the drivers being paid peanuts? They are users too.

------
kreetx
Watched a few interviews with the founder a while back and enjoyed his no
BS/blunt attitude towards everything :)

The key of their success appears to be adaption to the local environment,
which Uber is not doing (as much).

